# Bathroom Garden



## saundersbp (25 Jun 2022)

Don't know if this is a first but this is my partners bathroom garden, thriving!


----------



## The Miniaturist (25 Jun 2022)

Oh wow, that's fantastic! Our bathroom is only big enough for one small plant pot on the windowsill! 🌱


----------



## saundersbp (25 Jun 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2022)

Fantastic...


----------



## DeepMetropolis (26 Jun 2022)

That looks cool, also the compination with the tiles fits perfect. But I wonder are there no problems with soap or cleaning agents?


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Jun 2022)

Don't think seen anything like this ,seen plenty of bathrooms with plants but this is  unique😍


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2022)

That is stunning, love the idea


----------



## saundersbp (26 Jun 2022)

DeepMetropolis said:


> That looks cool, also the compination with the tiles fits perfect. But I wonder are there no problems with soap or cleaning agents?


It's been up 3 years and no problems. Perhaps we don't use enough soap when we shower!!


----------



## dean (30 Jun 2022)

It’s beautiful and a unique idea 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saundersbp (30 Jun 2022)

Thanks so much, the challenge is to better now with a more surprising garden location!


----------



## NatalieHurrell (3 Jul 2022)

Oh my goodness.  I thought I quite liked our bathroom until I'd seen this.  It's fantastic.


----------

